# Is this gig dead?



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Since starting Flex logistics in early 2017, I used to reliably get 3 to 4 blocks every weekend from my main warehouse in the LA area, with about 30 minutes of manual tapping for each block. Now I'm lucky to get, or see even one in the app. Is it normal for it to be this dead after Christmas? I'm sure Amazon customers are exhausted from all the holiday shopping and it won't pick up again for a few weeks...or they decided to give all the work to the white vans this year.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

It is still very easy to get blocks in Minnesota. I just got a $100 four hour block today that I finished in 1 hour.


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

I think it's just hit or miss depending on your location. I tapped an embarrassing FOUR HOURS today before finally snagging a 3 hour block for $54. Knocked it out in an hour and 15 minutes. Got another 2 hour block for $36 right after that. Took me 50 minutes to do. $90 for 2 hours of work, unless you count the 4 hours of tapping lol. But it definitely is harder to get hours right now compared to 2 weeks ago where I'm at, I'm just hoping other drivers get discouraged and go elsewhere while I wait it out.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> It is still very easy to get blocks in Minnesota. I just got a $100 four hour block today that I finished in 1 hour.


Yes, but its freezing cold in MN so they have to pay more.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

StevenInRVA said:


> depending on your location


Key words right there. Every place is different.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

still able to get blocks in SF


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes and no. Dead for some, thriving for others.

Even for the same warehouse.


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

I figured there would be more blocks available today since our warehouse was closed yesterday. Not the case.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

It doesn't matter what they do or how they change it. The same ones working now will always get blocks, with or without software.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Ironically blocks are easier to come by these days.


----------



## Bess Jezos (Nov 19, 2017)

Only worked two days last week. Two days this week. Several hours tapping and consistently seeing fewer than half a dozen offers each morning. Very Unhappy New Year's! FML! It's hard for honest drivers to beat Flexploiters and armadas of white vans with so few blocks being offered now. Also, don't forget about Reserve Blocks taking up offers. Do they still give those out? I assume they do, but I haven't seen a Reserve Block in months. Apparently, support has flagged me as some sort of infamous anomaly according to Station staff. Probably explains all of the nightmare routes I keep getting....


----------



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

The less pacakges you return, the better your chances to keep getting blocks. Amzl runs on results. Perform well, you have a better chance at getting blocks. Its not always the case, some times its just the algorithm picking a new driver.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

methehero said:


> The less pacakges you return, the better your chances to keep getting blocks. Amzl runs on results. Perform well, you have a better chance at getting blocks. Its not always the case, some times its just the algorithm picking a new driver.


I don't think returned packages factor into performance unless they aren't attempted. Performance does matter though. Not necessarily performance tracked through the app either. I watched a woman get deactivated right in front of me for coming in to the station with one hand on the wheel, cell phone in the other and had the nerve to take 3 minutes trying to two point park with one hand. Manager asked her name, signed her out on the lap top, told her to restart the app where she could no longer get in and said she will not be needed today and to email support if she has any questions. lol.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I don't think returned packages factor into performance unless they aren't attempted. Performance does matter though. Not necessarily performance tracked through the app either. I watched a woman get deactivated right in front of me for coming in to the station with one hand on the wheel, cell phone in the other and had the nerve to take 3 minutes trying to two point park with one hand. Manager asked her name, signed her out on the lap top, told her to restart the app where she could no longer get in and said she will not be needed today and to email support if she has any questions. lol.


damn


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

methehero said:


> The less pacakges you return, the better your chances to keep getting blocks. Amzl runs on results. Perform well, you have a better chance at getting blocks. Its not always the case, some times its just the algorithm picking a new driver.


Definitely not this.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes this gig is dead unless you are a cheater and can grab blocks with a script etc


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

The thing about it though, is that the cheaters are still competing with other cheaters as well as normal block grabbers. But they pay to get blocks, while honest workers get them free, and they still run the risk of getting banned. Lol.


dantiv said:


> Yes this gig is dead unless you are a cheater and can grab blocks with a script etc


ng


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive accepted that its impossible to have Flex as my main gig. I pick up 1-2 reserved blocks per week. I dont have time to hit refresh all day to pick up blocks


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

rozz said:


> It doesn't matter what they do or how they change it. The same ones working now will always get blocks, with or without software.


yep, corrupt to the core


----------

